# septic prepatellar bursa debridement



## tmgexp1@yahoo.com (Dec 6, 2013)

diagnosis is septic prepatellar bursitis.  doc did an open irrigation and debridement.  i am using 726.65 plus the code for the infectious agent, but i am not sure which cpt code to use.  doc did not state that he did a bursectomy.  he stated that the bursa was debrided using a combination of curette and a rongeur.  any help would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## pannpoo (Sep 1, 2015)

*Prepatellar irrigation and exc. debridement - LOVE networking*

Biopsy deep, #27324, which states should not be coded separately with excision.  RVU is currently 10.3. 
I & D deep abscess bursa, knee #27301, which again should not be coded separately with excision.    RVU is currently 17.1 
11042 - 11044 pay notoriously low.
So, I'm going with #27301 Was given Ancef and dx is prepatellar septic bursitis


----------

